# Cloudy eye



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows any tricks to clearing cloudy eye my G.T has had it for a while been doing 20 percent water changes with salt weekly.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

30% water change daily with melafix worked well for my flagtail....


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Fish*

Sweet I'll give that a try thanks.


----------

